# Morning Sunlight vs Late Afternoon Sunlight



## Delicious SweetLeaf (Aug 20, 2014)

Marijuana plants love direct sunlight at most any time, but it is said that the plants respond particularly well to early morning sunlight.

During my current potted guerrilla-grow, which I only get out to in the wild about every other day, there are two locations (within 40 feet from one another) that offer a (reasonably) great amount of sunlight throughout most of the day...

Location One, which is where I have them currently, offers an extra hour or more of early morning sunlight than Location Two does.

Location Two, however, offers probably an extra hour and a half of late afternoon sunlight than Location One does.

Since these are late-season Autoflowers, I believe every little minute of high-quality direct sunlight will help my little girls out, and so I wonder what the opinions are amongst you "advanced growers".

Would my plants get more benefit from early morning light than they would late afternoon light?

The area I'm currently keeping the plants offers an extra hour (maybe more) of direct morning light, but a little bit less daylight _overall_, dig?


----------



## hexthat (Aug 20, 2014)

Last year I did a Purple Kush grow with morning light till noon then shaded out. Here is a pic when it started flowering.







I like morning till noon or morning till 3pm.


----------



## Delicious SweetLeaf (Aug 20, 2014)

hexthat said:


> Last year I did a Purple Kush grow with morning light till noon then shaded out. Here is a pic when it started flowering...
> 
> I like morning till noon or morning till 3pm.


*DAAAAAYAAAAAAM!!! *
Ummmm... Thanks to that amazing pic, I like morning till 3pm light too!!!

Great work, Man! Thanks for posting this!

Anyone else got anything to say or offer about it?


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Aug 20, 2014)

hexthat said:


> Last year I did a Purple Kush grow with morning light till noon then shaded out. Here is a pic when it started flowering.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice work hex, really!!!


----------



## Uncle Ben (Aug 20, 2014)

hexthat said:


> I like morning till noon or morning till 3pm.


That is indeed the perfect light regiment, for any plant material especially in outdoor areas that get really hot. Morning sun produces the most carbos.

Fine plants.


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Aug 20, 2014)

^^^i didn't know that, so i did something odd. i actually searched for the info....^^^

http://www.growingmarijuana.com/growing-outdoor-with-sunligh.php


----------



## Uncle Ben (Aug 21, 2014)

Silky Shagsalot said:


> ^^^i didn't know that, so i did something odd. i actually searched for the info....^^^
> 
> http://www.growingmarijuana.com/growing-outdoor-with-sunligh.php


OK, but a cannabis forum is not the place to search for correct info. I mean these guys recommend using a paper towel method for starting a seedlng that will eventually go outdoors.


----------



## ErieR33FER (Aug 21, 2014)

Uncle Ben said:


> OK, but a cannabis forum is not the place to search for correct info. I mean these guys recommend using a paper towel method for starting a seedlng that will eventually go outdoors.


I use paper towels, because I need to germ 100s for outdoor and I want to see them pop before they get their own pot.

It works everytime so for a situation of quantity, it's good.


----------



## hexthat (Aug 21, 2014)

I use paper towels also but I put 10 seeds per paper towel in case one rots so i doesn't ruin them all. Paper towel method is super cheap and reliable. Sometimes I use rockwool to sprout seeds but paying $10 to sprout 98 seeds is just way too much money to be wasting.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Aug 21, 2014)

No one in the conventional horticulture industry starts their seeds in a paper towel. They realize it's not about germinating a seed, it's all about getting a seedling off to a fast and normal start, not breaking the radicle accidently, letting the seedling use it's stored food in the most efficient manner. 

I have never had a cannabis seed rot in soil.


----------



## MonkeyGrinder (Aug 21, 2014)

Another benefit of early morning sun would be evaporating any dew left on your flowers from the previous night. VERY important especially if you're in a very humid area that's prone to lots of budrot. I've noticed my guerilla girls with early morninng direct sun thrive a lot brtter than ones that get direct light in the afternoon or evening. They just groe healthier period.


----------



## Jacquelene (Jul 9, 2021)

Delicious SweetLeaf said:


> *DAAAAAYAAAAAAM!!! *
> Ummmm... Thanks to that amazing pic, I like morning till 3pm light too!!!
> 
> Great work, Man! Thanks for posting this!
> ...


Keeping it natural


----------



## vostok (Jul 28, 2021)

It takes 7.83 secs for the photons to reach my plants from the 'sun' the most responsive are the plants
that that have been in the sun at first light in the morning

but that be typical as they have been in semi dark for the last 8 plus hours
for that alone I give them light first thing and like most dawn breakers the sun soon fades behind a tree etc by 1500

on the same bland subject 

I too water at 1630 daily if required, often they they need it, always lift by wight and THINK ...first

many bar fights over both questions

good luck


----------

